# Is it worth taking bikes?



## spence (May 25, 2008)

We are off down to Garda (myself, wife and toddler) I was going to put the bikes on the back but is it really worth it? We will be staying at St omer, Metz, Luzern on the way down and then at Lake Garda for a week. Does this give thiefs something to go for at Aires? They are not used that much when we take them anyway it's just nice to have if you need them.

Spence


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

i allways put mine on the back chain them up well you should be ok, ive only ever had one knicked off the back and that was in the uk :evil:


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

It sounds like it's not worth the effort or risk especially if it's only for a week.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Living in Italy we nearly always take our bikes and nearly always use them. They are a pain to put on and take off, but we have some nice rides. So it's worth the trouble. We've haven't had any theft problems so far. I just put a lock around all four of them that's goes around the bike rack. I figure they could be stolen but it would take more time than most thieves want to spend, so the risk is very low. Plus I think that kind of theft is a minor problem in Northern Italy, especially in camp grounds where people leave lots of stuff in tents or sitting out and don't have problems. 

I haven't been camping at Lake Garda, but imagine there must be some good rides to take early morning or evening when it's not so hot.


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi

We always take our bikes. It only takes a few minutes to pop them on and off the rack. 

We didn't have any problems when we were away for 5 months last year. I never locked them on to the rack, and very rarely locked them up when on sites.

There are some nice rides at Garda, just ask the Dutch, they will know the best places to cycle to.

You will also find the Italian drivers very courtious towards cyclists 8O 8O 

Doug


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Hi there

We spent 6 weeks in Italy last year and carried our 4 bikes on the back. I normally but a bicycle lock around them and the rack. 

However we only used them once so I too am pondering whether or not to take them with me this year!! If I was only going for a week, I honestly don't think I would.

Regards

Arizona


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

And don't forget the big square sign for a load protruding.
In Italy it must be a reflective sign not a plastic one with reflectors on.

Loddy

PS and don't forget to point the stripes the correct way


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Bikes*

Hello,

We always take bikes, a pain to load on ours. Always worth it in the end.

We like Lake Annecy for cycling, has a dedicated two lane cycle way all down the western side of the lake.

Happy & safe travels.

Trev.

PS Put a Marker board on as Venwood Suggested but we also use a trailer board. Seen a nifty one in Decathlon for £15. If your bikes obscure the lights and or number plate, you will need to have one with an additional plate.

Trev.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Yes, always take them! Ours have travelled across Europe on the back of the van - quite often we don't use them, but really useful if you have them. You can't nip back & get the bikes when you're hundreds of miles from home :roll: 8) :lol:


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Wow Loddy never knew the whole sign had to be reflective, must go look at mine, but have a funny feeling it's the one with the reflectors on the 4 corners.


You're kidding about the strips......Right?!?!?!?


Arizona


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

If I take the bikes we don't use them - If I don't, we need them

hmmm :?


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I also have the big sign with four reflectors!!


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

The stripes must point to the offside of the vehicle and the whole sign must be reflective for Italy.

See here:
Fiamma Sign and info on italy 

I must admit I was thinking of taking a chance and just buying a cheap one but I hear the italians dont mess around regarding fines! Plus, is it really worth the agro of being pulled over?


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Interesting to find out that the sign I bought in an Italian gas station is the wrong sign, which I've used driving all over Italy for the last year or so. Guess I'll buy a new one.


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

jhelm said:


> Interesting to find out that the sign I bought in an Italian gas station is the wrong sign, which I've used driving all over Italy for the last year or so. Guess I'll buy a new one.


I THINK that the rules have changed recently, are these signs freely available in petrol stations as the UK shops want £30 for one!!!!


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I believe they are available in most petrol stations. I'll have to take a look.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Our Fiamma plastic sign is umpteen years old and has been to Italy several times - including this month- with never a comment or objection. We've seen vans with all sorts of boards from sun-faded to almost invisible to a home painted one in purple.

I made a point of noting this time that many service stations do sell them and they are always the cheapest plastic ones. For what it's worth we saw several breakdowns at the road side but not one single person wearing a reflective jacket - and that included the police in one case in Italy. The only time we've seen one in use in the past 7 weeks was on the M25 yesterday. 

We took our bikes but only got them off about 3 times though we'd have been peeved to miss the rides we did do and, if we'd gone to Garda, would really have missed the lovely rides you can do along the lakeside. 

Lots of campsites now hire bikes and many towns in both Italy and France have them for hire at stands in the town or via shops. Prices were quite reasonable and it is something we shall think carefully about in future.

G


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Have a look at Raymac Signs on the webb lots of info

Don't forget to turn you stripes when entering the eu


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

loddy said:


> Have a look at Raymac Signs on the webb lots of info
> 
> Don't forget to turn you stripes when entering the eu


surely you mean when entering right hand drive countries :wink: 8) :lol:


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

yes you now what I mean, when entering any country that d Blah Blah blah

Loddy


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Don't worry if the stripes on your board go the wrong way - Halfords stock a special striped paint that's easy to apply. :wink:


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I spoke with a friend tonight here in Italy who is an inspector, driving license tester, for the department of motor vehicles and he told me the old type sign is fine in Italy, it doesn't comply with the EU law but they won't bother you if you use it.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

iaw Italian new law.* I am sure somebody soon will say we need a gas alarm for these signs as well. :wink:*


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

jhelm said:


> I spoke with a friend tonight here in Italy who is an inspector, driving license tester, for the department of motor vehicles and he told me the old type sign is fine in Italy, it doesn't comply with the EU law but they won't bother you if you use it.


Please will you ask him when this new EU law came into force ? Fiamma have been selling these plastic boards for a long time now and still are all over Europe. They are virtually the only firm who supply such boards. I have not heard of anyone who has been pulled over for having a plastic rather than an aluminium board or for having the stripes go the "wrong" way.

G


----------



## 123827 (May 22, 2009)

*touring Italy*

Just come back from lake garda its the only way to see lake Garda you can Bike fore miles around the lake. And also take them on the lake water bus tha visits the diferent towns around the lake.You can free camp but you have to look for the places i stoped on large car park mid week in Bardalino. Have a good time

Steve. :lol:


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

I could not find a sign on the raymac site so I have emailed them to ask for availability and price. Will report back.


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

just had an email back saying that they do not make that kind of sign.

I must say thats a bit odd dont you think?


----------

